# Combien d'heures à l'année



## Clynna (20 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour petite question je voulais savoir le nombre d'heures que nous avons le droit de faire à l'année avec plusieurs contrats.
Merci d'avance pour votre réponse.


----------



## assmatzam (20 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Le plafond annuel est fixé à 2250 heures (par contrat)
Le max hebdomadaire est fixé à 48 heures par semaine par période de 4 mois (par contrat)
L'amplitude horaire max autorisée est fixée à 13 heures de travail consécutives (tout contrat confondu)
Le temps de repos minimal est fixé à 11 heures entre 2 jours d'accueil ( tout contrat confondu)

L'accueil avant 7 heures  et après 20 heures est soumis à la délivrance d'un agrément en horaire atypique 
Ces horaires vont passer à,  avant 8 heures et après 18 heures avec le nouveau cerfa de renouvellement 

Pour un accueil en année complète le max par semaine sera de 48 heures
Pour un accueil en année incomplète 
46 semaines = 49 heures
45 semaines = 50 heures
44 semaines = 51 heures

En respectant bien les 48 heures par bloc de 4 mois


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour autre version : 2250h par salariée, validé par ma dreets. Tous employeurs confondus !

Sinon tout le reste n'a aucun intérêt. 

Et non pas par contrat ce qui pourrait amener à des amplitudes horaires énormes ! 

Le nouveau cerfa est déjà d'actualité. Horaires normaux 8h18h.


----------



## Catie6432 (20 Septembre 2022)

Non. Par contrat. Confirmé la semaine dernière par deux avocats spécialisés en droit du travail lors d'une soirée de formation sur la nouvelle convention collective.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Septembre 2022)

C'est la même soirée organisée par des juristes,  oui beaucoup d'aneries relevées !

Moi c'est la DReets ou directe qui me l'a confirmé le mois dernier.
Alors comme d'habitude toujours flou cette histoire. Ne pas oublier les lois européennes,  dont cette juristes n'a que faire...
Qui fixe bien cette notion des 2250h par an par salarié.  Sachant que tous tes employeurs pourraient et devraient vérifier que tu ne dépasses pas cette amplitude.

J'avais récemment trouvé l'exemple sur le net, impossible de remettre la main dessus.
Si par contrat on amène donc la possibilité pour l'assistante maternelle de travailler 3666h par an.
Aucun juriste digne de ce nom ne pourrait cautionner ceci.

Cette juristes à aussi mentionner le fait de la légalité des clauses supérieures,  selon elles sujettes à  caution ! 
Question posée à ma dreets, contrat en main : tout à fait légal !

Cette même dreets m'a aussi dit que le ******************************************************** des parents employeurs faisait du forcing'pour limiter les temps d'accueil à 48h, semaine, tout employeur confondu !

Elle s'est aussi plantée sur les acquisitions de cp, pour elle pas de prorata ! La juriste de la conférence hein !,

A quand la bonne ou la vraie réponse ? 

S'il s'avère que cette amplitude n'est pas par salarié/e c'est proprement un retour à l'esclavage et tirer les accueils vers le low coast.


----------



## B29 (21 Septembre 2022)

En tout cas pour moi, j'applique l'amplitude horaire du 1er arrivé au dernier départ.  Tous les 4 mois, je fais le bilan et cette année je ne dépasserai pas les 2250 heures que je trouve déjà important. Je trouve énorme si on applique les 2250 h/contrat - je pense qu'il faut faire attention car si nous avons un jour un contrôle suite à un accident de travail ou autres, nous pourrions avoir de sérieux problèmes.  C'est mon point de vue.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (21 Septembre 2022)

8h/18h 
Depuis quand?
J'ai reçu mon dossier de renouvellement j'ai rien vue


----------



## Ladrine 10 (21 Septembre 2022)

Pour les 2250h tout contrat confondu c'est impossible
8h/18h sur 5 jours en année complète sa dépasse déjà 😵


----------



## B29 (21 Septembre 2022)

@Ladrine 10 

Depuis le 1er septembre 2022, il y a un nouveau CERFA , il est indiqué 8h/18 h si vous ne cochez aucune case c'est journée normale 
sinon horaires atypiques avant 8h et après 18 h. Et sur votre agrément si rien noté vous êtes en journée normale c'est valable pour les renouvellements depuis septembre si vous avez eu à remplir ce fameux CERFA.
Mon renouvellement a été fait sur l'ancien où il était indiqué 7h/20 h donc pour moi c'est journée normale avec ces horaires là et mon agrément a démarré hier.


----------



## NounouNat2 (21 Septembre 2022)

*8h-18h ? Ça va exclure beaucoup de PE employeurs cette histoire, il va falloir demander des horaires atypiques. Tous mes contrats commencent soit avant 8 h (Pas le choix, beaucoup de parents embauchent à 8h), soit finissent à 18h30. J'ai encore le temps, mon renouvellement est prévu pour début 2026, mais c'est chiant tous ces changements, tout change, mais rarement en mieux*


----------



## Ladrine 10 (21 Septembre 2022)

Je viens de regarder ma demande de renouvellement
Je l'ai reçu fin août
Sûr le CERFA c'est toujours noté
Horaires atypiques avant 7h et après 20h et toujours weekend
Donc pour le moment rien dans mon département


----------



## assmatzam (21 Septembre 2022)

Parce qu'elle vous on envoyé le cerfa *04
Depuis le 1er septembre 2022 c'est le *05 qui doit être envoyé


----------



## B29 (21 Septembre 2022)

@Ladrine 10 
Si pour votre département comme partout en France, c'est le nouveau CERFA qui compte depuis le 1er septembre 2022. Vous avez reçu l'ancien au mois d'août donc pour vous c'est 7h/20h. Mais pour vos collègues après le 1er septembre c'est 8h/18 h (journée normale)


----------



## Ladrine 10 (21 Septembre 2022)

Ok bin sa va en surprendre plus d'une
Et qui vont certainement ne plus être dans les clous


----------



## B29 (21 Septembre 2022)

@Ladrine 10 
C'est pour cela qu'il faudra demander avec le nouveau CERFA 05, horaires atypiques pour être dans les clous.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (21 Septembre 2022)

Je suis pas sûre que toutes les AM soient au courant
La preuve si j'étais pas venue sur le forum je n'aurai pas été au courant
Et je trouve les horaires très restreint aussi


----------



## NounouNat2 (21 Septembre 2022)

Par contre, c'est bien 2250h PAR SALARIE et donc tous contrats confondus.
Nous avons eu récemment une formation au RPE avec une juriste, et il nous a bien été précisé tous contrats confondus


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,  je pense que cela va de pair avec les obligations de respect des mineurs à domicile. 
Beaucoup d'ams qui auraient des enfants de moins de 11 ans, et un agrément pour 4 enfants devront prouver leur organisation pour pouvoir accueillir avant et après ces horaires.
En effet si on a 3 enfants de moins de 11 ans, pendant 16 semaines (vacances), il faudra faire cohabiter 7 enfants (quand c'est le cas), et surtout avoir des espaces de couchages disponibles si les petits arrivent avant 8h, je pense aux accueils matinaux dès 5h30 par ex. Et au quotidien bien sûr,  sur les autres périodes. 
Et prouver aussi son organisation pour les trajets scolaires...

Je ne sais pas si c'est bien la raison, mais celà peut en être une,,ces horaires pouvant être ceux des horaires écoles...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Septembre 2022)

@NounouNat2
 Les juristes ne sont pas d'accord entre eux, comment pouvoir se positionner ?  

Je fais parti de raisonner en tant que salariée multi-employeur,  et non pas en tant que salariée d'un employeur + salariée d'un autre employeur etc...

Il serait surprenant quand même que nous soyons dérogatoire aux 2250h par salarié, car déjà beaucoup de dérogations sur la durée hebdomadaire et dérogation sur la majoration obligatoire des hs après 45h.


----------



## Pioupiou (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

Un juriste ne donne que sont avis, son interprétation  du texte hormis si il n'existe aucune ambiguïté sur le texte ou si il s'appuie sur une jurisprudence. 
Il suffit  de lui demander qu'il  vous le mette par écrit, cela m'étonnerait qu'il le fasse.


----------



## B29 (21 Septembre 2022)

Mais à un moment donné, nous devons savoir si c'est 2250h tous contrats confondus ou pas.
Si nous avons un accident de travail, la sécu va vérifier le nombre d'heures que nous faisons et si nous dépassons le quota et bien se sera pour notre "pomme". Cela montre que notre métier n'est vraiment pas considéré tant vis à vis des syndicats  qui ne donnent pas la même version, les juristes qui ne sont pas d'accords, etc....  dans les autres branches professionnelles, la durée est bien précisée  pourquoi pas la nôtre. On est vraiment la dernière roue du carrosse....


----------



## NounouNat2 (21 Septembre 2022)

Tout à fait B29 ! Nous avons eu, par notre RPE, une formation sur la nouvelle CCN qui été animée par une juriste. Celle-ci nous a bien précisé, tous contrats confondus par bloc de 4 mois.
Plusieurs ont posé la question et la réponse était toujours la même.


----------



## Nanou21 (21 Septembre 2022)

Il n'y a pas de question à se poser pour ce qui est tout contrat confondu ou par contrat.
On ne travaille que 11 mois l'année pas 12 et généralement lorsque nous avons plusieurs contrats, nous pouvons décider de nos congés et nous les posons aux mêmes dates pour tous nos employeurs.
Temps plein = 195h00 par mois minimum soit 195h00 x 11 mois = 2145h00 / an
On peut tout à fait avoir 3 contrat à temps plein de 195h00 par mois, on ne dépasserait pas


----------

